

Startup Quote: Tom Preston-Werner, Co-founder, GitHub - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9892955627

======
raychancc
Bootstrapping is a way to do something about the problems you have without
letting someone else give you permission to do them.

\- Tom Preston-Werner (@mojombo)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9892955627>

